# Piccino - value for money at £499?



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Guys, I've been weighing up my options for a decent espresso machine for a long time and various Fracino models have been on my radar (see my thread re: the Cherub from some weeks ago). I see the Piccino on sale at the site below for £499, and my question is, is this good value for money at this price point? Is an ex-demo machine a sensible choice? I'm on friendly terms with a chap who runs a small artisan coffee place in Cardiff and he advised never to buy a second-hand coffee machine...

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-my-espresso-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clifford said:


> Guys, I've been weighing up my options for a decent espresso machine for a long time and various Fracino models have been on my radar (see my thread re: the Cherub from some weeks ago). I see the Piccino on sale at the site below for £499, and my question is, is this good value for money at this price point? Is an ex-demo machine a sensible choice? I'm on friendly terms with a chap who runs a small artisan coffee place in Cardiff and he advised never to buy a second-hand coffee machine...
> 
> http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-my-espresso-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/


You missed a bit off his quote......he should have added.....never to buy a coffee machine from myespresso, amongst others......they are box shifters, attractive price little back up.....buy it from a reputable retailer who offers warranty from themselves and not the grey market


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Not sure why he would advise not buying a second hand coffee machine as apposed to anything else second hand. You can find some great second hand deals from members of this forum in the for sale ads but like anything there's always a risk so if you don't want the risk buy new from a reputable seller with a warranty.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Is that not a new machine? it looks different from a piccino http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hmmm yeah heard similar about myespresso. Like anything really, always worth paying more for stuff usually for the service etc. Bought my Fracino (2013) off Gumtree a few months ago for 150- had had minimal use (1-2 cups a weekend if that).

Chris


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

icom102 said:


> Is that not a new machine? it looks different from a piccino http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/


Myespresso seem to have their own version of the Piccino. No idea why it's £200 cheaper.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think he meant never buy a second hand coffee machine from e-bay, unless you know what your doing and can repair them.

Always buy from a recommended retailer, not a box shifter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

icom102 said:


> Is that not a new machine? it looks different from a piccino http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/


It is, it's one I tested...oops!


----------



## chuffer75 (Apr 11, 2018)

Not sure if to go new or second hand, really do not want to end up with some old banger ! haha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

chuffer75 said:


> Not sure if to go new or second hand, really do not want to end up with some old banger ! haha


Whatever decision you make, new or used. Take your time, there is no rush. Try and learn more to know what you really want from a machine so you can buy right and buy once....it's much cheaper that way. Or at least buy something that will be good for many years before you want to upgrade. Theres nothing worse than that "I wish I had waited and spent a little more feeling". The same holds true for the grinder.


----------

